# KYB GR-2 VS. ST Shocks



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

What is the better shock to get Am on a budget I seen these to on Ebay which one is better 

Spring Tech Shocks/Struts $149.95  

KYB GR-2 Shocks/Struts $190.00


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you are looking to replace the OEMs, then get the KYBs. If you are lowering your car, then neither.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but if you would like some adjustability, then go for kyb agx's. but the gr2's will do just fine.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

I do plan to lower my car in the summer


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

then dont waste money or time, just get the tien coilover package, and save yourself the headache


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

GR2's are ok.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *GR2's are ok. *


only if you plan on staying stock...


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

am not trying to spend that kind of money for the tien coilover package. I just want something so I can charge the oem Shocks/Struts to drop my car but not breaking my pockets.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Gr2's are ok.. I have had both and they rode fine with my H&R's I really didn't notice a diffrence .. only diffrence was when I went softer or harder and the strut adjustment.

plus I think the gr2 have a lifetime warrenty where as the agx only has 1 year


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you plan on lowering your car in the near future and have the extra money to spare...get the AGXs. If you don't have the extra money...save up for the AGXs.


----------

